# quarter panel (automóvil)



## silvermoon

Hablando de automóviles, ¿el quarter panel es la salpicadera? ¡Gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

WR dice que salpicadero(a) es *dashboard*.

*Quarter panel *es uno de los cuatro partes del cuerpo del coche que están arriba de las llantas -- o sea, las partes del cuerpo que no son puertas, techo, cofre o cajuela/baúl. 

Les dejo a los compañeros con más sutileza linguística y conocimiento de los coches para añadir a esta definición.  

Saludos,


----------



## ILT

He escuchado guardafangos, quizás una traducción directa de la voz que se usa en Inglaterra: mudguard.

Saludos

ILT

P.D. Hice un par de llamadas, y conciden en guardafangos.


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina: guardabarros


----------



## silvermoon

¿O sea que un quarter pannel es un guardafangos?

Guardafangos en México sería salpicadera, ¿correcto?


----------



## Like an Angel

silvermoon said:
			
		

> ¿O sea que un quarter pannel es un guardafangos?


Sí. 


			
				silvermoon said:
			
		

> Guardafangos en México sería salpicadera, ¿Correcto?


Sí.

¡Saludos!


----------



## silvermoon

¡¡Mil gracias, chicos!! Es muy bueno poder contar con ustedes y con este foro.


----------



## melasa

Quarter panel no es fender..., así lo comprendo.

Tuve que interpretar para un agente de seguro de autos, y la parte dañada del choque era por debajo del parachoques, al lado derecho, pero NO en ninguna parte del guardabarros(fender).

Es una tira como de plástico que recorre por debajo del parachoques. El agente se refirió a esa parte como "quarter panel," y el hispanohablante se refirió a esa parte como el plástico o parte del frente cerca de la llanta..., vaciló en tratar de describirlo.

En inglés "quarter panel" no es lo mismo que fender, si fuera cierto, el agente hubiera usado "fender".

Se comprobó esta parte porque salimos a tomar fotos del auto.

Entonces, tiene que ser algo diferente, como el "cuarto de panel" o algo por el estilo.

Quisiera más aportes.


----------



## Moritzchen

Not fender, guardabarros, salpicadera, guardafangos, but then... No idea what it's called.
I can only  find "panel" (In Spanish)  and Google translates it as "panel de trimestre".


----------



## melasa

Yes, now we are on the right track!

It has to be "panel" something..., cuarto panel..., this is just a guess, but definitely not any Spanish word forfender. Generalizing is not accurate.

This is an entire part with areas that seem to include the fenders.


----------



## Lapadula

La verdad es que viendo la imagen, sugeriria llamarlo "panel lateral", claro que en contexto de la carrocería de un automóvil...


----------



## Moritzchen

Lapadula said:


> La verdad es que viendo la imagen, sugeriria llamarlo "panel lateral", *claro que en contexto de la carrocería de un automóvil*...


Claro, de eso se trata:


silvermoon said:


> *Hablando de automoviles*, el quarter panel es la salpicadera?
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## eddie514

To my understanding when it's refering to the front one is considerd as a fender, when it's refering to the rear one is a queter panel.
In my country (Dominican republic) it's called guardalodo delantero o trasero.


----------



## k-in-sc

The dictionary gives "panel lateral," but you're right that technically the quarter panel is only in the rear, from the rear door back. You do hear "front quarter panel" a lot, though.


----------



## Moritzchen

Is'nt the front quarter panel the fender?


----------



## k-in-sc

On an automobile, a quarter panel (or rear wing in the case of a rear quarter-panel) is usually considered the body panel that covers the section between the rear door and the trunk; however, the front section (fender), between the door and wrapping around the hood, is sometimes incorrectly referred to as a quarter panel....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarter_panel

Fender is the American English term for the part of an automobile, motorcycle or other vehicle body that frames a wheel well (the fender underside). ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fender_(vehicle)


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> ...however, the front section (fender), between the door and wrapping around the hood, is sometimes incorrectly referred to as a quarter panel...



Yezzz, that is what I was talking about.


----------



## eddie514

k-in-sc said:


> "panel lateral," but you're right that technically the quarter panel is only in the rear, from the rear door back. You do hear "front quarter panel" a lot, though.


I don't I just wanted to make sure I was saing it right. Thanks.


----------



## Meleneja

Hola, llego un poco tarde, pero por si acaso le sirve a alguien más adelante, creo que _quarter panel _se podría traducir al español como aleta. 

Os dejo un enlace: http://books.google.es/books?id=b-D...QQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q="quarter panel" &f=false

Un saludo


----------

